# Sake



## cjlee25 (Oct 13, 2008)

any favorites? also, best places to buy bottles, both price or variety, in NY or LA?


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

I lived in Oregon a few years back and there were a couple of boutique sake makers starting up then. The produce was really good and it might be worth a google if they are still around.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

Momokawa was the Oregon brand and it was excellent and available in several different grades.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

My all-time fave was always the stuff from HITACHINO. 

The stuff is amazingly smooth, but a little pricey. I forget if there are other names for it, but it is brewed by the Hitachino Beer Brewery north of Tokyo a little way.

NEVER buy that weirdo garbage they sell in stores for $4 a bottle with some crass graphics on the label. That's not sake, it's lighter fluid.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

There was a Chinese/Japanese restaurant near John Street (NYC) that severed excellent Sake but I don't remember the name.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Sake One is an Oregon producer who makes top-notch sakes (as far as a Midwestern American can tell!). Try the G Joy sake - it's the only one I drink.


----------



## AndrewRogers (Dec 21, 2008)

Hakushika is always good.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

New York has a sake tasting festival at the Puck Building every year. Or at least they have for the last 3 years running. The tickets are something like $75. You can sample many, many different kinds of sake over two days. I'd say, go there if you can, take in a lot of different kinds, and see what your favorites are. Personally, I just stick with simple Ozeki or maybe something sweeter. It's all about the company and food when drinking warm sake.


----------

